# Zeilenumbrüche in String durch <br> ersetzen?



## Guest (8. Jan 2008)

Hallo, 

wie schaffe ich es, Zeilenumbrüche (\n) durch das 
-Tag zu ersetzen in einem gegebenen String?

replace(chr, chr) oder so will einfach nicht so wie ich...

Hat jemand nen ganz schnellen Tipp für mich?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2008)

Hat sich erledigt, ich hab die Klasse StringUtils aus apache.org.commons verwendet...


----------



## mhauert (8. Jan 2008)

Die Methode replaceAll(String regex, String replacement) kann genutzt werden, um alle Vorkommen des Strings regex durch replacement zu ersetzen.

In deinem Fall also

```
String str = new String("Umbruch \n");
String str2 = str.replaceAll("\n", "
");
```

Für die Suche nach solchen Antworten kann ich dir auch die Java API ans Herz legen:
java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/


----------



## Quaxli (8. Jan 2008)

String.replaceAll("\r\n", "
");

oder besser:

String.replaceAll(System.getProperty("line.separator"), "
");


----------

